# Game 29: Heat @ Wizards (12/18/10 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 18, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Al Thornton looks adorable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm expecting this one to be a lot tougher than it should. Gonna be hard for this team to get up for this game after tonight's rather emotional game in the garden.

Wall is still out, but they should get Blatche back for this game and Josh Howard will likely make his debut as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just read that the Wizards are telling fans to expect enhanced security for this game. They're thinking Obama may be going. That would be great cause that would definitely get our guys up and ready from the start.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wonder if Obama is going to boo Lebron too?

Anyways, I think this will be a blow out. Team is too far along to be subsceptible to let down. Especially to such an awful team. I expect Lebron and Bosh to coast in this one, and Wade to have a monster game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like he might be going..


> MrMichaelLee MIA game should be a circus. Verizon Center is making preparations for President Obama to attend his 2nd Wiz game, according to a source.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Obama was going but he suddenly had to cancel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, just read the *Wizards owners statement *


> The arena will be less frenzied than was previously thought. One of the main dignitaries scheduled to attend has been forced to cancel. He will reschedule.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I doubt Arenas plays tonight now, even if he isnt traded by then.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No Wall and potentially no Arenas against an already brutal Wizards team

This is starting to remind me of... http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/199602230MIA.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^One of the best regular season wins in Heat history.

Lets hope that doesnt happen tonight 

Arenas to Orlando is done according to Broussard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^One of the best regular season wins in Heat history.
> 
> Lets hope that doesnt happen tonight
> 
> Arenas to Orlando is done according to Broussard.


I just feel so bad for Ted Leonsis. He's a really good guy and he deserves better than Ernie Grunfeld. This trade may likely hurt them for the mega 2012 free agency and is just a bad move. Grunfeld is a bad GM.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Saves him money though, which could be important to him.

According to Michael Lee, only $10 million of Lewis' money in the final season is guaranteed so his contract is not as bad as I 1st thought.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Too bad nObama is more interested in basketball than politics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful reverse by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo hits the J off the nice pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat look flat. 

Young's got 11 on 5-6 shooting


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe I should just skip the first half from now on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15-2 Washington run right now. Heat gotta wake the hell up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great charge take by JJ on McGee.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ noooooo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, awful quarter. We kinda expected to be flat after last nights game.

No excuses. This is a Wizards team devoid of experience. We should kick their ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-19 Wizards after 1

6 turnovers for the Heat in the quarter is the difference right now. Gotta take care of the ball better.

Hope JJ is alright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another turnover. My goodness.

good to see JJ in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with back to back baskets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by JOREL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan hits the J

Congrats on 16,000 points, Juwan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the windmill dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat all of a sudden up to 50% shooting and the Wizards at 44%


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat all of a sudden up to 50% shooting and the Wizards at 44%


And we're still losing.

:clap2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario still cant make those slightly contested layups


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Turnovers are crazy tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-46 Wizards at the half

Turnovers were the difference


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need to play a full 48 against Dallas especially defensively.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> And we're still losing.
> 
> :clap2:


Heat aint gonna lose to the wizzers c'mon. They're just coasting right now. They'll turn it up and probably win by double digits again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade with the reverse slamma


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick 6-0 Heat (Wade and Lebron) run to start the 3rd


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane with the turn around jumper he's heatin up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another careless turnover.

LBj for 333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot by Lebron followed by horrible D. Heat are just playing awful tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Need more JOEL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh playing like turd it seems


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're just not that into this game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Overused cliche, but we're playing down to a poor teams level.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards getting all the 50/50 balls. Heat are sleep walking right now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How was that not a shooting foul??


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Inexcusable.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sleepwalking...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dumb shots, dumb turnovers, bad rebounding and bad D. This team is so out of it right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Washington wins the championship!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wizards getting all the 50/50 balls. Heat are sleep walking right now


you beat me to it. mg:

How lame would it be for the Wizards to end our streak


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

zzzzzz bad habits going to catch up with them eventually


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad 3 by Wade goes in..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The refs are having a terrible showing. Such bull****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan hits the J

nice find by Mario


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice long OOP rio to bron. Lets escape with a win so we can go to Miami and get some sleep.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You'd think with how devoted we are to defense that somebody would have broken by now Mario's habit of remaining flat footed after his man starts his dribble. It's so fundamental and easily corrected with coaching.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant watch the last quarter. We better not lose this or ima be pissed.

No excuses.

CB1 - wake the **** up?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Of course they would hit that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course, a buzzer beater...ugh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kinda glad that Blatche shot went in. Maybe it'll wake this team up. Somebody make them some coffee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat get beat at the buzzer again...

74-72 Wizards after 3

Hopefully the Heat wake up and finally decide to play all 12 minutes this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lock down D. Easy O. This team should DEFINITELY be able to pull this off. Especially against a Wizards team lacking Arenas and Wall. Seriously?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have 5 more 3's, have scored 1 more point from the free throw line and are shooting a better %, yet we're down.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Howard can't turn down these looks. Holy crap.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody seen BOSH? Was he kidnapped?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible lineup right now. Why wasnt Bosh in to start the 4th?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

embarrassing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** was Spo thinking going with that lineup to start the 4th?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The 9-8 Miami Heat are back in action.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Anybody seen BOSH? Was he kidnapped?


WNBA recalled him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone is sleepwalking still. LBJ/Wade going for homerun threes, Bosh with infinity turnovers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller couldn't have gotten healthy soon enough because it's midnight and James Jones' carriage is turning back into a pumpkin. See ya James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great D by Mario


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSH 7 Turnovers 8 pts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, Wtf...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

smh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team deserves to lose tonight

Great D by Joel.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Well, we can't win them all. Maybe it's good we lose this one. A wake up call right before 3 tough games next week.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

43% shooting and 16 turnovers is not a recipe for success. Especially when Wade and Bosh look very mortal.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What an awful performance all around.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're not winning a championship with Chris Bosh this year. This guy is terrible.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah would almost hate to see a win after a performance like this. Team needs to realize it can't take games off. Even against the worst in the league missing their best players.

Full credit to the Wizards they are scrapping.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

we are playing awful.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh shoulda just had his 8th turnover. Got bailed out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh traveled so clearly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They were bound to lose a random game because of their tendency to coast for a couple quarters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel playing well tonight. Good D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel has had like 4 straight amazing defensive plays in a row.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade take it over NOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful. Awful.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a bad call against LeBron. Armstrong was moving.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Joel has had like 4 straight amazing defensive plays in a row.


its too bad were playing stupid offense and killing our momentum.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

how did we not get a call on that...the ****?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need someone to take over, right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big bucket by Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade and Lebron, 2 man game the rest of the way.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does Sue Bird have a twitter? Somebody ask her if her Euro team wants to pay a buyout for a PF cuz we've got one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The worst thing about tonight is having to listen to the Wizards announcers all night


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jesus Bosh, how do you let Hilton Armstrong beat you on that play? Smithi, this is a "good defender?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Mario again


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nick Young is schooling Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I called Nick Young last game we played. Knew it would be him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many outside shots for Lebron tonight

Young is having the game of his life


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Adam said:


> Jesus Bosh, how do you let Hilton Armstrong beat you on that play? Smithi, this is a "good defender?"


Why are you hating on Bosh so much tonight? Clearly having a bad night, but all of our players have had their bad nights.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

why hasnt someone elbowed Young in the chest?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

how many times is Nick Young gonna take the same ****ing step back J...it's the same shot everytime!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd chance points...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big steal and dunk by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gx said:


> Why are you hating on Bosh so much tonight? Clearly having a bad night, but all of our players have had their bad nights.


Because he's playing bad? Just analysis and criticism. In fact, I've been hating on Bosh all year not just tonight if you want to get technical.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot by Wade...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol How many airballs have the heat stars shot tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And thats game.

Lose like we deserve to.

Wade, wtf.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade, hit the rim at least.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They deserved this win. Hopefully something is learned in this loss. Lot of bad habits out there tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been awful in this half. Absolutely awful.

Lebron has also taken very bad shots tonight.

And Bosh has been a turnover machine. 

Cant win when those 3 are playing like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, bosh for 3


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

booooooooooooosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why foul? This team tonight has played so dumb.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this was as sloppy as ive seen Miami since they started the winning streak. Its not like the Wiz were awesome defensively. Miami basically shot themselves in the foot. rushed 3 pointers, poor rebounding, nonchalant attitude with the passing leading to TOs...just an overall bad game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These Wizards announcers suck. They never know the foul count.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

bwahahaha


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. That's a summary for the night right there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Woooooooooooooow Figures


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that happened :nonono:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

no rebounds, no win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

retards


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rebound The ****ing Ball!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team has done everything possible to lose this game. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smart play by Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL! Blatche is such a goob.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bosh will make 2, miss one......and Miami loses. no way we win this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andray Blatche is just not a smart player. Good for you guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is Millsaping the Wizards


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh will miss the first free throw


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ fouled! WoW


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

What in the hell is going on here!?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we got lucky...jones makes one, misses the other...ball game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unbelievable. Miami will win this.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are they giving us this game? WTF.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Lol... we should not win this game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ROFL as if we tied the game


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If Blatche hits a 3 to win this game I will throw my television out the window


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

how is this a tie game? no way


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Un****ingbelievable

But of course, we all know how our luck is on buzzer beaters...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nick Young buzzer beater coming.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ahahahahaha. goddamn. we don't deserve this. Maybe this will be makeup for Utah?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blatche smiling on the bench. If I was a GM I would have a banlist of players I would never acquire and he would be at the top of the list.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Nick Young buzzer beater coming.


This.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Nick Young buzzer beater coming.


:laugh: you know it


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not even excited because the Wizards are going to make this


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

None of this makes sense. we have no business having a chance winning this. im baffled.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

omg Mario


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

For The Love Of God Wtf


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wow Mario, wtf


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers with the moronic play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, this is how we should lose this game. In the most frustrating way possible.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Who takes the last shot? Quick, put your bets in


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish both teams could lose. Morons. Give the fans their money back.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ahahahaaha what a classic chalmers play


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gx said:


> Who takes the last shot? Quick, put your bets in


Bosh will take it and miss.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Nick Young buzzer beater coming.


its typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose going for the win? LBJ tonight - Wade is off


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gx said:


> Who takes the last shot? Quick, put your bets in


Joel


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Gx said:


> Who takes the last shot? Quick, put your bets in


eddie house.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the line...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahhaaahasdfsdfsdf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

WTF just happened?


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wow... that shoulda been a foul tbh lol


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We did not deserve this win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL, no words...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ahahahaha holy ****. we made no buckets in the final 20 seconds and came back.

This evens up the Utah game. hahahahaha


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

how in God's earth do you NOT stop ball on that final play...holy hell what a **** up. and that is why they are the wizards my friends...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!

Yeah baby


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat Win!!! Heat Win!!!! Heat Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont even know who to choose for POTG? No one deserves it.

I will say that Bosh was big (on offense) in the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've never seen such undeserved wins in my entire life of watching basketball as I've seen so far this season:

Lakers against Clippers
Utah against Miami
Miami against Washington


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

yes, definitely makes up for the Utah game..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Like I posted in the NBA General forum...



> How the hell are the Wizards winning this game? Miami will still come back and break their hearts in the end.


You guys should've never doubted a victory.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I dont even know who to choose for POTG? No one deserves it.
> 
> I will say that Bosh was big (on offense) in the 4th.


Joel....seriously.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

POTG Lebron James.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron had 32/7/6 on good percentages he gets it by default


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I cant even imagine what it feels like to be a Wizards fan right now.....oh wait...i do know. lol but things have evened out with the Utah game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ should also get mention for POTG. That steal was the biggest play of the game.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Bosh has to get it imo. Scored 10 points in the final 6 minutes including a huge 3 and the 2 points off the 3 point foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> I cant even imagine what it feels like to be a Wizards fan right now.....oh wait...i do know. lol but things have evened out with the Utah game.


one difference is that they probably want the lottery balls so the loss wont be as tough to take as the Jazz game was for us. 

Still, this is one embarrassing win. Never knew it was possible to be embarrassed after a win :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey, ill take it. 12 in a row baby :yep:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

POTG: Lebron

Honorable mention to Chris Bosh.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ should also get mention for POTG. That steal was the biggest play of the game.


and then following it up with 2 huge FTs


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

POTG: LeBron

Honorable mention: Bosh and Joel

Bosh just confessed on NBATV that he didn't play well on defense or offense but he came with two big plays at the end. Joel erased shots and that offensive rebound at the end which led to a Bosh score was some Spartan manliness.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Spoo just said to reporters.."We just played a HORRIBLE basketball game." lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^He spoke the truth 

6th game in 9 nights. I guess it dont get much easier with Dallas coming up and it being our 7th game in 11 nights.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

one thing i will say. If we see an encore next game vs Dallas, its going to get ugly. Dallas wont let this happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- Cavs are up 8 on NY in OT. Guess the NY hype will drastically die down now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> one thing i will say. If we see an encore next game vs Dallas, its going to get ugly. Dallas wont let this happen.


Nope. Hopefully they use that loss in Dallas as motivation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I've never seen such undeserved wins in my entire life of watching basketball as I've seen so far this season:
> 
> Lakers against Clippers
> Utah against Miami
> Miami against Washington


I'd add Celtics over Sixers from a couple of weeks ago.

Speaking of the Sixers, they beat the Magic tonight so we gained a game on them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> OT- Cavs are up 8 on NY in OT. Guess the NY hype will drastically die down now.


The whole NYC/MSG is the mecca of basketball, and the Knicks finally contending and being "saved" was getting out of hand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty cool celebration after the game. I wonder if they were happier because they pulled out the win or because they avoided a day and a half of ridicule had they lost to the Wizards?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bit of column A, bit of column B i'd say. Still cant believe we stole that.

Lebron was beast, but im kinda inclined to give POTG to Bosh. He had the biggest plays of the game - the huge 3, 2/3 freebies and the key defensive stop on Hinrich.

I'm obviously not adverse to giving it to LBJ though. Someone give me a definite and ill update the game thread!


----------

